# 90 day reporting



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Just done 90 day reporting at Chonburi imagration, they are very fast now , plus I don't do the early morning wait , best time now is about 2 pm , most of the cattle has been in and out. New computer system is just fab , in and out in under 5 min , still take photocopies of everything as back up. This time it was arrive at centre, first counter in front of you , ask lady for 90 day reporting, have all your forms and passport in hand , quick look from her, then got ticket and tolled to sit at booth 4 , by the time I walked to number 4 , my number was already showing , sit down and hand over paper work , all she took this time was , passport , tm47 , one passport photo and the new reporting forms , 3 pages , did not even look at them , new slip in passport, then out , don't think it could have been any faster . All forms you can get online , pre-fill in . The new forms don't ask for any bank details, nor anything personal, just what vehicle do you have and where do you go, easy , I go to Bangkok bank, then shopping big C , then the pub's , It's all easy and fast now at Chonburi, just hope the others catch on .


----------



## michaud79 (Aug 29, 2016)

Good to know! I've lived in Chonburi (Amphoe Muang) back in 2010 and it wasn't nearly as fast.
I'm now in Bangkok and do my 90-day report by mail. It's very easy and a huge time-saver!


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget in Bangkok you can do your 90 day reporting at three locations..

The main thai immigration office at the Gov't Complex out on Chaengwattana Road
Imperial World Mall (BigC Lad Prao Soi 83 5th floor)
Major Suksawat (across the river in Thonburi)

In Bangkok you don't need ANY copies of your passport or stamps, just the old 90 day receipt and a new filled out TM.47 90 day report. 

You can also use the online 90 day reporting program which the thai immigration's office started last year. It is a little clunky, but definitely works (most of the time). You can do online reporting from 15 days BEFORE down until 8 days BEFORE your actual report date..
https://extranet.immigration.go.th/fn90online/online/tm47/TM47Action.do


----------

